
Lemonad: Functional JavaScript Library - EzGraphs
http://fogus.github.io/lemonad/
======
pgambling
I highly recommend "Functional JavaScript" by Michael Fogus (creator of
Lemonad), [http://www.amazon.com/Functional-JavaScript-Introducing-
Prog...](http://www.amazon.com/Functional-JavaScript-Introducing-Programming-
Underscore-
js/dp/1449360726/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372302146&sr=8-1&keywords=functional+javascript)

~~~
d0m
It will arrive to my door this Friday, really excited to read it!

Concerning lemonad, since there's no documentation yet, I think the Annotation
is really the way to go to get a quick feel at what the library has to offer:
[http://fogus.github.io/lemonad/lemonad.html](http://fogus.github.io/lemonad/lemonad.html)

~~~
moondowner
And the test specs as well
[http://fogus.github.io/lemonad/test.html](http://fogus.github.io/lemonad/test.html)

------
hashtree
Another great project:

Bilby: Serious functional programming library for JavaScript
[https://github.com/puffnfresh/bilby.js](https://github.com/puffnfresh/bilby.js)

~~~
argentpyro
Thanks for posting that. I'm quite impressed by what's in there, especially
the bit of cleverness involved with the bilby.Do() syntax.

------
fogus
Lemonad was once much larger with a wider range of functional operators.
Recently most of its functions have been moved into underscore-contrib
([https://github.com/documentcloud/underscore-
contrib](https://github.com/documentcloud/underscore-contrib)). Most of my JS
time lately has been spent with _.contrib, but I plan to come back to Lemonad
soon and write up full docs and the like.

------
ds_
[http://fogus.github.io/lemonad/lemonad.html#section-21](http://fogus.github.io/lemonad/lemonad.html#section-21)
\- nice breaking bad reference
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903747/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0903747/)

~~~
alipang
Also lemonad is french for monad.

------
oakaz
All these functions -with better docs- already exist in NPM.

~~~
wldlyinaccurate
Care to elaborate, or provide a link?

